
Ask HN: Why do Silicon Valley documentaries get me stirred up? - p0d
Why I am here and what I do with my life are really important questions for me. Having given the matter much thought I have concluded that pursuing wealth is not my end goal. My problem is that when I watch Silicon Valley type documentaries I get stirred up and feel like I want to make a difference in the world. I don&#x27;t think I can articulate why I feel this way? The message of these documentaries always seems to be about wealth which flies in the face of what I said earlier. Has anyone else had the same inner conflict?<p>Just to give some context I am well paid sysadmin, have a part time business &#x2F; saas product and the most wonderful family. I am not trying to square my disappointment with life. I am just unsure if I should kick these feelings into touch or pursue them.
======
guiambros
That's the most fundamental question: why life matters, and how do you use the
infinitesimal small amount of time you have in this universe.

Of course only you can answer the question, but something that helped me in my
own introspection was Clayton Christensen's book " _How to measure your life_
" [1].

Also, for those in the mid-twenties and unsure about career, family,
relationships and body/mind, I highly recommend " _The Defining Decade: Why
Your Twenties Matter_ " [2]. It may not be relevant for you anymore (I read in
my almost forties), but I wish I had read two decades earlier. Here's a short
summary I wrote on Quora [3].

Good luck on your journey!

[1] [https://www.amazon.com/How-Will-Measure-Your-
Life/dp/0062102...](https://www.amazon.com/How-Will-Measure-Your-
Life/dp/0062102419/)

[2] [https://www.amazon.com/Defining-Decade-Your-Twenties-
Matter/...](https://www.amazon.com/Defining-Decade-Your-Twenties-
Matter/dp/0446561754)

[3] [https://qr.ae/TWrUXi](https://qr.ae/TWrUXi)

~~~
p0d
Thanks for your answer and recommendations, looking into them now.

------
murm
Can you tell what documentaries you have watched? I would like to see if I
have the same kind of reactions to them as I'm also pondering why I'm here and
what to do with my life.

------
JSeymourATL
> I am just unsure if I should kick these feelings into touch or pursue them.

Know Thyself >
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Know_thyself](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Know_thyself)

~~~
p0d
Not sure what to do with that but thanks for responding?

~~~
JSeymourATL
OK - Consider in the absence of clarity, take action.

